# Moving to Canada from the Middle East



## sitimac (Dec 10, 2011)

My wife and myself and two small boys are planning to shift to Canada and are looking at Alberta as our possible province to move to. I am a quantity surveryor (called project controls in canada) registered with and Canadian Institute of Quantity Surveyors and am MRICS. My wife is a registered Radiographer with Canadian Association of Medical Radiation Technologist. Please, may someone out there tell me what are our prospects of finding employment. How is the job market for people in the contruaction sector. I am currently looking for employment from here but i seem to get no response. Please..

It is difficult to find employment from overseas. Canadian employers much prefer face to face meetings rather than dealing with resumes. On THE LIST of acceptable occupations for PR status is MEDICAL RADIATION TECHNOLOGISTS. Does your wife's occupation fit into this category?


----------



## sitimac (Dec 10, 2011)

sitimac said:


> My wife and myself and two small boys are planning to shift to Canada and are looking at Alberta as our possible province to move to. I am a quantity surveryor (called project controls in canada) registered with and Canadian Institute of Quantity Surveyors and am MRICS. My wife is a registered Radiographer with Canadian Association of Medical Radiation Technologist. Please, may someone out there tell me what are our prospects of finding employment. How is the job market for people in the contruaction sector. I am currently looking for employment from here but i seem to get no response. Please..
> 
> It is difficult to find employment from overseas. Canadian employers much prefer face to face meetings rather than dealing with resumes. On THE LIST of acceptable occupations for PR status is MEDICAL RADIATION TECHNOLOGISTS. Does your wife's occupation fit into this category?


Thank you very much. Yes we are PR and my wife's occupation falls under Medical Radiation Technologists. 
I appreciate your response. Anyway I have a planned visit to Canada just to be on ground I want to have another approach for my job search of being there rather than just sending resumes. Thanks


----------

